# Best stylus for taking notes



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello all,

What would be the best stylus for taking notes in on the TP? I am currently in college and would love to use my tablet as my main note taker, but am not that fast at typing with the onscreen-keyboard. I am looking to to take notes like for math and lecture notes. 
I am eyeing this
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/aluminum-alloy-touchpad-stylus-pen-for-apple-ipad-ipad-2-black-57797
but would love something to be precise.
Also, since I am here and do not see the need to create another thread, I am good at taking notes with a physical keyboard. Has anyone tried to use a 'Ipad case with keyboard' type style with the TP?
Something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Performance-Bluetooth-different-adjustable/dp/B0054L7FVW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329600725&sr=8-1

I would love to use it on my TP but am unsure on how the results would be, not sure if it will fit snugly on the TP.
I would prefer a physical keyboard instead of a stylus.

Thanks!


----------



## SupaDawg (Oct 13, 2011)

I use a Targus AMM02TB stylus. Works quite well on the touchpad, though don't expect to be writing as neatly or as quickly as you do on paper.

As far as the case. I have no experience here, but for what I've seen, the TP is much closer to the dimensions of the original iPad than it is to the iPad 2 (depth is the key). So avoid the iPad2 products, and perhaps even stop by a local retailer and try an original ipad case out first.


----------



## fpoama (Oct 29, 2011)

I have used a Jkase and Kensington 2nd gen stylus that I both got on sale. Both work fine, though the Kensington is heavier which makes it easier to use.
Though I don't think you would have any problems with the one you linked as they are all mostly the same style.
I found using Evernote & Skitch to be the best way to take notes for my classes since Skitch auto smooths your writing, making it much easier to write. Then once I am done writing I just upload it to Evernote and can view it on my computer.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

i have one of those "ipad case with keyboard". it fits the touchpad perfectly, the bluetooth keyboard is paired on both webos and cm9. everything is working perfectly. I advice you to get one of those.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

which case are you working with that would be awesome to have that working on my touchpad


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the iPad Wireless Keyboard Case from Brookstone that works great. Its a rubber keyboard just fyi. I know people aren't exactly big on that. But it makes it light. Has different viewing angles like the one you posted. Its leather too. Test it out at a local brookstone.

Also I bought the Adonit Jot+ stylus. This is the most precised stylus you can find. However. Don't expect to write notes with it unless you wanna break your screen. Its a heavy aluminum material and makes a hard hit noise if you are writing fast. This is good for drawing and graphing. So you can go with those spongey stylus like the pogo stylus or what you listed above but just note you will lose percision.

Also if you are gonna be taking notes I suggest using the app called FreeNote. Similar to handrite, you can write larger and then it shrinks the text for you in a nice line. It makes a good combination for writing plus typing in the same notes.


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.brookstone.com/bluetooth-keyboard-portfolio-for-iPad-tablet-accessory
I have one of these paid around $14 bucks for it, can't believe they are going for $70 on brookstone, the problem is they have rubbery softkeys with too large of a space between them so it is hard to type fast. I saw some harder they keyboards I would like to try. here is an example of the one brookstone sells if you know Chinese you can look on taobao ((just an example I know nothing about this seller http://item.beta.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13772663756&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dipad1%2Bkeyboard%26commend%3Dall%26ssid%3Ds5-e%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934%26unid%3D0%26mode%3D63%26start_price%3D50%26end_price%3D100&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1329648739_3z6_181428077)

Has anybody tried this type of keyboard? http://item.beta.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12825989108


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

While I am not sure of a good stylus, I highly recommend getting a screen protector if you decide to get a stylus. A stylus will scratch the screen.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

I just went with the Logitech Bluetooth keyboard. Works great.

Sent from my Android Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## jockrobin (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you like this?

* http://www.buychina.com/products/13519956222*

It was the keyboard you are finding and the protective shell, which has three colors, steel grey, beige and blank.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Can't believe this thread keeps getting resurrected. For what it is worth, I purchased three stylus' in a set and they work great. Check the link, you won't believe the price:

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Touch-Screen-Stylus-Silver/dp/B002BBJMO6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346435455&sr=8-2&keywords=touch+screen+stylus+pen


----------

